# préposition (pour, avec, sans, en, à…) + qui / lequel, laquelle, lesquels, lesquelles



## didier48

Bonjour,

je voudrais bien savoir, si le pronom relatif "pour lequel" est échangeable avec "pour qui" - y a-t-il une régle peu-être ?

salut d'Allemagne, Didier

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## itka

Pour lequel : s'emploie indifféremment pour les choses ou pour les personnes.
Pour qui : ne peut s'employer que pour les personnes.

C'est le salon pour lequel j'ai acheté le nouveau canapé.
C'est le voisin pour lequel je garde les journaux.
C'est le voisin pour qui je garde les journaux.

La préposition peut changer, on garde la même règle :

Donne-moi ce livre auquel (à+lequel) il manque la couverture
Regarde cet homme auquel on a mis une perruque !
Regarde cet homme à qui on a mis une perruque !

Voilà le lycée duquel  (de+lequel) je te parlais
Voilà le professeur duquel je te parlais.
Voilà le professeur de qui je te parlais.

Idem pour les autres prépositions : avec lequel/avec qui, contre lequel/contre qui, près duquel/près de qui....etc...

Tout ceci est identique au féminin et au pluriel :
pour laquelle/pour qui, pour lesquels/pour qui, pour lesquelles/pour qui.


----------



## Mani23

itka said:


> Voilà le professeur duquel je te parlais.
> Voilà le professeur de qui je te parlais.



Euh... on ne dit pas 'le professeur *dont *je te parlais' ?


----------



## itka

Ah oui, c'est une bonne question, Many ! 
Pourtant on peut bien dire aussi *duquel *ou *de qui,* ou je rêve ? (Ce qui n'est pas impossible à cette heure-ci !) 
Bon, je vérifie et je reviens avec une réponse, j'espère !
.....................................................................................
_suite_
Bon, effectivement, voici ce que j'ai trouvé : Grevisse § 557
_Dans la plupart des cas, *dont* peut-être remplacé par *de qui,* de quoi, *duquel,* par lequel, etc...(suivent des exemples).
Toutefois, quand l'antécédent est ce, cela, rien, on ne peut remplacer dont par duquel, de quoi... (exemples)
_
Ceci dit, il vaut sans doute mieux employer dont, lorsque c'est possible :
_L'homme de qui je parle...
L'homme dont je parle..._Mmmmoui, c'est plus joli !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour, 
à mon sens, on peut toujours employer "qui" et les pronoms relatives composés pour une personne, ex:
_C'est un bon copain sur *qui*/*lequel* on peut toujours compter._

Mais il me semble que "en qui" est une exception ? ex:
_Vous pouvez demander à ce voyant en *qui* (non "en lequel") j'ai une très grande confiance._

Quel est votre opinion ?


----------



## itka

> _*C'* est un bon copain sur *qui*/*lequel* on peut toujours compter._





> _Vous pouvez demand*er* à ce voyant en *qui* j'ai une très grande confiance._


En effet, dans ce dernier cas, _en lequel_ me semble inapproprié. Je ne pense pas que ce soit vraiment "incorrect" mais c'est inutilement lourd et on ne le dirait pas.
Mais...c'est un peu la même chose pour ta première phrase !


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci d'avoir corrigé mes fautes !
Dans un livre d'exercices, on en met ensemble plusieurs dans lesquels on doit choisir entre "qui" et "lequel/...". Pour tous les autres cas, on donne à la fois "qui" et "lequel/..." comme corrigés, mais pour celui comportant la "en", on donne seulement "qui". Je pense que l'auteur veut dire quelque chose par là ...


----------



## geostan

Je n'aime pas tellement _en lequel_; Grevisse semble ne pas le recommander, mais il reconnaît l'emploi qu'en font certains auteurs.. Voici un petit extrait du volume le plus récent:

Devant lequel, lesquels, lesquelles et devant les pronoms possessifs, _en_ est ... peu usité dans la langue générale, mais d’autre part critiqué comme nous l’avons vu (cf. 1°) pour en le, en les en général. Les écrivains, nous l’avons vu aussi, ne sont pas toujours dociles : Petits êtres ignorants, *en lesquels* commencent seulement à parler les choses de la vie (E. de Gonc., Chérie, XI). — D’un air froid, impassible, *en lequel* il se figurait […] que consistait la distinction suprême (Proust, Rech., t. I, p. 878). — Les sensations *en lesquelles* cette représentation se prolonge (Bergson, Énergie spirit., p. 184). — Il est peu de romans contemporains où les pécheurs aient plus d’attraits qu’en les siens (Arland, Essais crit., p. 165).


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> Petits êtres ignorants, *en lesquels* commencent seulement à parler les choses de la vie (E. de Gonc., Chérie, XI). — D’un air froid, impassible, *en lequel* il se figurait […] que consistait la distinction suprême (Proust, Rech., t. I, p. 878). — Les sensations *en lesquelles* cette représentation se prolonge (Bergson, Énergie spirit., p. 184).


  Je n'aime pas tellement _en lequel_ non plus, mais - pour répondre à la question d'Anna - on ne pourrait évidemment pas ici (à part peut-être le premier exemple, que je ne suis pas certaine de bien comprendre) remplacer _lequel/lesquels_ par _qui_. Je ne saurais pas, d'ailleurs, par quoi les remplacer. 


On ne pourrait pas dire non plus :  _Je recommande ce médicament en qui j'ai confiance._ 
_En lequel _ pourrait sans doute ici être remplacé par _auquel_, mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas. 


Par contre, pour ce qui est des exemples qu'Anna a donnés au post #1, je dirais _*qui*_ dans les deux cas.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour Nico, dans tous les exemples ci-dessus, le pronom remplace une *chose*, pas une _*personne *_! C'est pour ça qu'on ne dit pas "qui".
Mais dans mes exemples, j'ai précisé que c'est pour une *personne*.


----------



## Nicomon

Bien sûr; j'avais compris.  C'est pourquoi j'ai écris « évidemment ». Les exemples du Grevisse ne me semblaient pas pertinents dans ton contexte.

Tu as écrit (c'est moi qui souligne) :


> ... mais pour celui comportant la "en", *on donne seulement "qui"*. Je pense que l'auteur veut dire quelque chose par là ...


  À mon avis - comme itka l'a déjà mentionné - c'est que dans le cas d'une *personne* _*lequel*_ est inutilement lourd (qu'il soit ou non précédé de _*en*_).

On peut écrire _*lequel/laquelle *_lorsque _*qui* _serait équivoque, comme dans cet exemple fictif : _J'ai consulté l'avocat de ma cousine, *lequel* habite à Paris._

Si j'écris _*qui *_, on peut se demander qui des deux habite à Paris.  Si j'écris _*lequel*_ (masculin), il est clair que je parle du médecin.

Par contre : _Ma cousine m'a recommandé un avocat *qui* habite à Paris/en *qui *elle a confiance_ sont tous deux sans équivoque. 
_*Lequel/en lequel *_seraient corrects... mais plus lourds.

Dans les autres cas (s'il ne s'agit pas d'une personne) on peut souvent remplacer _*en lequel  *_ par _*auquel / en quoi  *_... mais pas toujours.

Par exemple, je ne verrais ni l'un ni l'autre dans cet exemple littéraire : _Le monde *en lequel *nous avions placé toutes nos aveugles espérances._ *trouvé ici*


----------



## Anna-chonger

Nico, je crois comprendre tout ce que tu dis. Mais pas l'inverse. 
Dans mes exercices, toutes les phrases sont de la même construction : _préposition+pronom (pour une personne)_.

Pour toutes les autres, le corrigé propose à la fois "qui" et "lequel" comme réponses possibles, ex:


> _Jean est un bon copain *sur qui / lequel* on peut toujours compter._


Seulement dans le cas de "en", on ne propose qu'une solution :


> _Allez consultez ce voyant *en qui* j'ai toujours confiance._


Et je me demande pourquoi cette différence.


----------



## Nicomon

Anna-chonger said:


> Nico, je crois comprendre tout ce que tu dis. Mais pas l'inverse.


  Et pourtant... j'avais bien compris.  



> Seulement dans le cas de "en", on ne propose qu'une solution :
> Et je me demande pourquoi cette différence


 À quoi j'ai répondu - mais ce n'était pas la réponse que tu attendais  - qu'à mon avis, c'est simplement parce que  _lequel _ serait plus lourd.  J'avais déjà précisé que dans les 2 exemples de ton premier post - précédé ou non de _en_ - je dirais _qui_. 

Je crois que l'auteur de ton livre n'aime pas « _en lequel _» - et il a raison : ça ne sonne pas bien du tout.  
Mais en thérie ce n'est pas incorrect.  D'ailleurs... tout le monde n'est pas du même avis. 

Selon Grevisse (voir lien à la fin du post 7, en plus des exemples de Geostan)... l'usage est littéraire.  
J'ai aussi tiré ce qui suit de *Joindre deux phrases en une phrase avec subordonnée relative* 

Ces exercices viennent d'un *site québécois (bilingue)* qui me semble bien fait et qui est est recommandé par l'Office québécois de la langue française (les auteurs du GDT)  



> Pages 2 et 3 - exercice 1
> À partir des phrases juxtaposées suivantes, construisez une phrase avec subordonnée relative : le pronom personnel en gras doit être remplacé par un pronom relatif, précédé d’une préposition s’il y a lieu.
> 
> -  Hassan est un ami ; j’ai une grande confiance en *lui*.
> -  Gandhi est un personnage historique ; le monde entier éprouve de l’admiration pour *lui*.
> 
> Et le corrigé (page 14)
> 
> - Hassan est un ami *en qui / en lequel* j’ai une grande confiance.
> - Gandhi est un personnage historique *pour qui / pour lequel *le monde entier éprouve de l’admiration.



Une fois de plus, dans ces deux cas, je dirais *en qui/pour qui*.  Car contrairement à l'auteur de ton livre et celui de ces exercices, je ne choisirais jamais _lequel,_ en parlant de quelqu'un (sauf s'il y a risque d'ambiguité, comme je l'ai écrit plus haut). Et ce, peu importe la préposition qui précède (sur, pour, en, etc.).   

Je rends mon tablier, en espérant que cette fois, c'est un peu plus clair.


----------



## Mademoiselle_Nathalie

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais savoir pourquoi il faut écrire "sans lequel" au lieu de "sans qui".

Maître Dupin est un excellent avocat ( _____) nous aurions perdu notre procès.


----------



## Aoyama

Les deux sont possibles, mais "lequel" est _mieux_ car il se rapporte à "avocat", alors que "qui" se rapporterait à Me. Dupin.
Dans le langage parlé, la confusion serait possible.


----------



## pointvirgule

Dans ce cas précis, la confusion serait sans conséquence, puisqu'il s'agit de la même personne. 

Donc, toujours dans ce cas précis, _sans qui_ et _sans lequel_ sont équivalents. 

Aoyama suggère avec raison que _lequel _a un rapport de proximité plus fort avec le substantif qui le précède que _qui_. Cela est d'une certaine importance lorsqu'il y a effectivement une ambiguïté possible :

_M. Scélérat est un tueur en série, client de Me Queux, lequel a récemment reçu la Légion d'honneur. _(Avec _qui_, il y aurait quelque confusion.)


----------



## Aoyama

> dans ce cas précis, _sans qui_ et _sans lequel_ sont équivalents.


Oui et non. Nathalie dit bien que la réponse à son exercice est "lequel". Ce genre d'exercice est un peu _vicieux_, on le sait et demande de bien réfléchir à la réponse, qui n'est pas toujours aussi évidente que l'on imaginerait, d'un premier jet .


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> Les deux sont possibles, mais "lequel" est _mieux_ car il se rapporte à "avocat", alors que "qui" se rapporterait à Me. Dupin.





pointvirgule said:


> Aoyama suggère avec raison que _lequel _a un rapport de proximité plus fort avec le substantif qui le précède que _qui_.


Permettez-moi de ne pas être d'accord avec vous. D'une part, le rapport de proximité est strictement le même pour les deux pronoms relatifs; d'autre part, pour les personnes, _qui_ est préférable à _lequel_ en langage soigné.

En bref, les deux sont possibles ici indépendamment du fait qu'on parle tant de «Maître Dupin» que de «avocat», mais on préférera _qui_ puisqu'il s'agit d'une personne.

_Maître Dupin est un excellent avocat *sans qui/lequel* nous aurions perdu notre  procès.          _
_C'est un excellent avocat *sans qui/lequel* nous aurions  perdu notre  procès.          _
_Cet excellent avocat *sans qui/lequel* nous aurions  perdu notre  procès est un de nos amis.          _


----------



## Aoyama

Certes, mais plus sérieusement, si j'ai bien compris la question de Nathalie :


> Je voudrais savoir pourquoi il faut écrire "sans lequel" au lieu de "sans qui".


 c'est-à-dire que la réponse proposée (ou _imposée_) à cet exercice est bien "sans lequel", d'où ma réponse.
Me Cap. nous dit 





> les deux sont possibles ici indépendamment du fait qu'on parle tant de «Maître Dupin» que de «avocat», mais on préférera _qui_ puisqu'il s'agit d'une personne


 d'accord, c'est ce que j'aurais répondu, dans une première réflexion, _si le corrigé de l'exercice de Nathalie n'avait pas imposé "lequel" _...
La réponse donnée n'est donc pas correcte ?


----------



## pointvirgule

Au sujet de l'ambiguïté, voici ce qu'en dit le Larousse (c'est moi qui souligne) :



> _Lequel_ est également employé, dans le registre soutenu, à la place de _qui_, pour éviter une équivoque sur l'antécédent, pour insister sur celui-ci, ou pour éviter la répétition du pronom : _c'est la révolution suscitée par le travail de ce savant, lequel a commencé avec ce siècle_ ; «  La lettre était déposée dans un coffret clos, lequel se dissimulait dans la mousse  » (A. Gide) ; _celui qui a vu le nouveau musée, lequel surpasse de beaucoup l'ancien_.


Je dois donc nuancer mon propos précédent (la proximité n'est pas nécessairement plus importante), mais il n'en demeure pas moins que _lequel _joue effectivement un rôle dans la résolution d'une ambiguïté possible.


----------



## Aoyama

> il n'en demeure pas moins que _lequel _joue effectivement un rôle dans la résolution d'une ambiguïté possible.


Pour continuer sur cette lancée, et à la suite des exemples donnés, j'ai dit (et je dirais) que :
. *lequel* renvoie à avocat, qui est "une chose" (un titre, une profession)
. *qui* renvoie à Dupin, qui est une personne


----------



## putakli

Comme quoi, une fois de plus, les usages ne sont pas tout à fait les mêmes en Suisse et en France.


----------



## Maître Capello

Aoyama said:


> Pour continuer sur cette lancée, et à la suite des exemples donnés, j'ai dit (et je dirais) que :
> . *lequel* renvoie à avocat, qui est "une chose" (un titre, une profession)
> . *qui* renvoie à Dupin, qui est une personne


 Mais non, pas du tout!

En effet, «Dupin» et «avocat» font tous les deux référence à une personne (cf. mes exemples au post #6)! Depuis quand un avocat serait-il une chose?  (Sans parler du fruit bien entendu! )



putakli said:


> Comme quoi, une fois de plus, les usages ne sont  pas tout à fait les mêmes en Suisse et en France.


Non, cela n'a strictement rien à voir avec une quelconque différence régionale. Je ne parle ici que des règles admises par l'Académie française ainsi que les grammairiens tel Grevisse…


----------



## Nicomon

Dans le contexte de ce fil, je dirais comme MC. Aucune ambiguïté possible... et je ne comprends pas pourquoi le professeur de Nathalie privilégie « lequel ». 

Comme je n'ai pas le Grevisse en ligne, je donne cet extrait de *la BDL*


> Lorsque l’antécédent est une personne, on emploie plus souvent le pronom relatif _qui_, bien que _lequel_ soit possible dans pareil cas.





			
				pointvirgule said:
			
		

> _M. Scélérat est un tueur en série, client de Me Queux, lequel a récemment reçu la Légion d'honneur. _(Avec _qui_, il y aurait quelque confusion.)


 Bien d'accord. Quoique j'imagine que les tueurs en série reçoivent rarement la Légion d'honneur.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je ne comprends pas non plus pourquoi lequel serait privilégié à qui. Les deux me semblent également corrects.


----------



## Aoyama

Nous sommes d'accord. C'est pour cela que j'ai écrit plus haut :





> Ce genre d'exercice est un peu _vicieux_


, cela arrive souvent, où des exercices élaborés par de doctes professeurs étrangers s'avèrent être "plus royalistes que le roi"...
Quant à savoir si ce serait un usage suisse (!), évidemment cela n'a rien à voir ...


----------



## putakli

Mais quand on écrit une phrase, on ne met pas les deux formules au choix, mais choisit l'une ou l'autre. Et même si on ne sait pas dire pour quelle raison on a choisi, on l'a fait.
Je peux dire que je comprends les deux phrases, mais j'écrirais "lequel". Et sans vouloir dissuader quiconque d'écrire "qui", j'ai l'impression - peut-être erronée -que mon lecteur comprendra mieux ainsi que je distingue cet avocat parmi d'autres et non une personne secourable parmi d'autres.


----------



## A Gargantua

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une doute:

Faut-il dire:
L'homme avec qui je vis...
ou plutôt:
l'homme avec lequel je vis...
Ou peut-on choisir?
Quelle est pour vous la différence?

J'ai la même question à propos de la phrase suivante:
L’homme, sur la chaise duquel je posais mon chapeau, est mort. 
l'homme, sur la chaise de qui je posais mon chapeau, est mort.


Merci en avance,
A Gargantua


----------



## geostan

On peut dire les deux, mais je préfère *avec qui *dans vos exemples.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Il n'y a pas de différence de sens.

Je préfère lequel/duquel car on utilise trop qui à mon goût, mais c'est purement personnel.


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir également la discussion suivante :
préposition + quoi / lequel, laquelle


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Est-ce que l'on peut utiliser "laquelle" dans la phrase suivante ?

Une maladie inguérissable est une maladie pour laquelle il n'existe aucun remède.


Et si j'utilise "pour qui" ma phrase peut encore être correcte ?

Une maladie inguérissable est une maladie pour qui il n'existe aucun remède.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_pour laquelle_
_pour qui_ désignerait le/la malade atteint(e).


----------



## Logospreference-1

Entre _qui _est _lequel_, voilà qui devrait mettre tout le monde d'accord :
Le TLFi http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/lequel :


> * b)* [Pour éviter une répétition de _qui _ou de _que_] :
> 4.  − Vous avez imité Diderot lui-même. − Qui avait imité Sterne... − Lequel avait imité Swift. − Qui avait imité Rabelais. − Lequel avait imité Merlin Coccaïe... − Qui avait imité Pétrone... − Lequel avait imité Lucien. Et Lucien en avait imité bien d'autres... Nerval, _Filles feu, _Angélique, 1854, p. 587.




Dans l'exemple donné par Poinvirgule au message #16, _M. Scélérat est un tueur en série, client de Me Queux, lequel a récemment reçu la Légion d'honneur, _je remarque qu'on pourrait dire, sans rien changer au sens, _lequel Me Queux_, ce qui est impossible avec _qui_. Ce serait cette possibilité de répéter la désignation de la personne qui vient d'être citée qui, dans cet exemple, créerait un lien étroit entre _Me Queux_ et _lequel_.

Sur le plan le plus général, je crois, comme quelques-uns l'ont vu, qu'on tend à distinguer entre la désignation de la personne et son titre, son métier, sa qualité, etc.

Certes, un plombier est nécessairement un être humain, puisque seul un être humain peut être plombier, ce qui explique qu'on puisse lui appliquer _qui_, mais sa nature d'être humain ne dépend absolument pas du fait qu'il soit plombier : il n'y a pas complète équivalence, si vous voulez. Je crois que la langue retraduit cette distinction en autorisant plus facilement _lequel_ pour un titre, un métier, une qualité, etc. que pour la désignation proprement dite de la personne. C'est pour cette raison que je m'arrachais les cheveux, dans le cas de _Me Queux_, en constatant que _lequel_ lui convenait.


----------



## ainamaria

Bonjour, 
dans l'exemple suivant: "J'ai un groupe d'amis avec lequel je voyage souvent", c'est possible de dire aussi "avec qui"? Je pense que "avec qui" peut aller seulement avec des personnes, mais puisque un "groupe" c'est un ensemble de personnes, je ne suis pas sure si les deux options sont correctes.

Bon, voilà la phrase en espagnol que j'essaie de traduire: tengo un grupo de amigos con los que viajo a menudo.

Merci!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Ainamaria.

Les deux options sont correctes, mais en réalité la cas est particulier et confirme la règle expliquée dans ce fil :
Dans _j'ai un groupe d'amis avec lequel je voyage souvent_, _lequel_ se rapporte au _groupe_.
Dans _j'ai un groupe d'amis avec qui je voyage souvent_, _qui_ désigne les _amis_.


----------



## Kyle1993

Bonjour, tout le monde.

J’ai vu cet sujet dans mon cahier d'exercice :

La fille ____ je me suis adressé est très belle.
A. avec qui
B. de laquelle
C. à laquelle
D. à qui

Le clé est D, mais je pense que C et D tous sont corrects. Qu'est-ce que votre avis ? Merci de m'aider.


----------



## olivier68

Oui. Les réponses C et D sont correctes. C est plus "poli".


----------

